

Ask HN: How to generate Product Hyptheses? - ektimo

Steve Blank describes a Customer Discovery methodology that starts with a Product Hypothesis and then tests and refines it. But what if you aren't at step #1 yet? What are some good ways to generate hypotheses?<p>Thanks!
======
fezzl
That's what I asked previously here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1514218>

Anyway, my input is, based on what you know best and your experiences, come up
with something that makes sense. Keep developing the hypotheses until you
cannot poke holes in them or have honest doubts about them, then go test your
hypotheses against anyone who knows what they're talking about other than
yourself. If your hypotheses are still intact, then expend the cost to reach
out to a potential customer. Saves you a lot of hard work.

------
corruption
Take the intersection of the three things you know most about and are
passionate about. If you're not sure about this simply look at your most
visited sites.

Then use those are your "base" and try to find ideas that combine all three.

